# BSOD codes when OCing, **MUST HAVE INFO**



## overclocker23578

Well I had nothing better to do so I thought I would list all the BSOD codes and what to do about them for OCing:

I7 x58

0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT...have to test to see which one it is
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1A = Memory management error. It usually means a bad stick of Ram. Test with Memtest or whatever you prefer. Try raising your Ram voltage. Can also mean more juice for the south bridge ICH volts
0x1E = increase vcore, or lower RAM frequency/ increase RAM voltage
0x3B = increase vcore, or lower RAM frequency/ increase RAM voltage
0x3D = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
0x00000109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r
0x24 = Disk corruption (Did you OC the PCI-E bus?)
0x19: memory voltage

LGA 1155 Sandy Bridge

BSOD Codes for SandyBridge
0x124 = add/remove vcore or QPI/VTT voltage (usually Vcore, once it was QPI/VTT)
0x101 = add more vcore
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency add DDR3 voltage or add QPI/VTT
0x1E = add more vcore
0x3B = add more vcore
0xD1 = add QPI/VTT voltage
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0X109 = add DDR3 voltage
0x0A = add QPI/VTT voltage
0x1A = Memory management error. It usually means a bad stick of Ram. Test with Memtest or whatever you prefer. Try raising your Ram voltage. Can also mean more juice for the south bridge ICH volts
0x19: memory voltage
=
LGA 775

0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or VTT
0x0A = unstable RAM/NB, increase NB/VTT first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1E = increase vcore, or lower RAM frequency/ increase RAM voltage
0x3B = increase vcore, or lower RAM frequency/ increase RAM voltage
0xD1 = VTT, increase/decrease as necessary
0x9C = VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x00000109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x1A = Memory management error. It usually means a bad stick of Ram. Test with Memtest or whatever you prefer. Try raising your Ram voltage. Can also mean more juice for the south bridge ICH volts
0x19: memory voltage

AMD (This is new, if you have any codes or experiences with AMD and BSODs post the codes here and I will update the OP)]
0x124= Add more vcore
0x19: memory voltage

I hope this is useful!


----------



## amang

Nice compilation! Thanks for that.


----------



## shadow19935

Nice, rated subbed and repped!


----------



## Amann

omg! copied and pasted and stickied to sticky note on my background, ty sir


----------



## steven937595

I smell 4.2GHz+ on my i7, great compilation! +rep


----------



## overclocker23578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang;12369484*
> Nice compilation! Thanks for that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow19935;12369503*
> Nice, rated subbed and repped!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amann;12369505*
> omg! copied and pasted and stickied to sticky note on my background, ty sir


You are all welcome!


----------



## overclocker23578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven937595;12369520*
> I smell 4.2GHz+ on my i7, great compilation! +rep


Go for it!


----------



## Mr.Pie

this needs a sticky


----------



## fr0st.

Thread title, BSO*B*.

I've got those posted in a notepad on my desktop and a post-it on my computer screen with those written down, they're very helpful!

EDIT: lol, now I look like an idiot.


----------



## overclocker23578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.;12369533*
> Thread title, BSO*B*.
> 
> I've got those posted in a notepad on my desktop and a post-it on my computer screen with those written down, they're very helpful!


Changed to BSOD, glad you found it useful!


----------



## Trippen Out

I'm sorry to be the guy that comes along and pisses on the fire, but where is the proof and evidence that this is indeed the case. Also instead of just posting a few hex numbers why not give the details on the actual BSOD its self. I am pretty sure that the screen does not tell you the hex number and then suggest you raise the voltage on the vcore. in other words whats the actual stop message that relates to those hex codes you provided.

Thanks for listing the info. Just need hard evidence that this works for these stop codes instead of just being a happen to work chance for you while over clocking YOUR system


----------



## We Gone

Thanks.


----------



## luckypunk

thanks man, will come in very handy im sure


----------



## overclocker23578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trippen Out;12369651*
> I'm sorry to be the guy that comes along and pisses on the fire, but where is the proof and evidence that this is indeed the case. Also instead of just posting a few hex numbers why not give the details on the actual BSOD its self. I am pretty sure that the screen does not tell you the hex number and then suggest you raise the voltage on the vcore. in other words whats the actual stop message that relates to those hex codes you provided.
> 
> Thanks for listing the info. Just need hard evidence that this works for these stop codes instead of just being a happen to work chance for you while over clocking YOUR system


0x101:
Quote:


> Cause: The specified processor is not processing interrupts. Typically, this occurs when the processor is nonresponsive or is deadlocked.


How to fix a lock up: MOAR VOLTS!

0xA:
Quote:


> Cause
> 
> This bug check is issued if paged *memory* (or invalid memory) is accessed when the IRQL is too high.
> 
> The error that generates this bug check usually occurs after the installation of a faulty device driver, system service, or BIOS.


The bit in bold = something to do with RAM/memory = MOAR VOLTS!

I could list them all but I don't have the time to waste looking them all up

Reference:
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff557211(v=vs.85).aspx
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff560129(v=VS.85).aspx


----------



## alancsalt

This list seems to have gone viral. It has appeared on many forums recently.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/935482-i7-950-now-not-stable-solved.html#post12310017 5 Days Ago
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaMMeR=GoM=;12310017*
> BSOD codes for overclocking
> 0x101 = increase vcore
> 0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT...have to test to see which one it is
> 0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
> 0x1E = increase vcore
> 0x3B = increase vcore
> 0x3D = increase vcore
> 0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary
> 0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
> 0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
> 0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
> 0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r
> Here's the fix:
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/928911-possible-solution-suddenly-unstable-overclocks-must.html


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=266589 02-11-2011, 04:37 AM
Quote:


> Please feel free to comment, advise, correct, and add to this list. I am not the original author and will not take credit for it. I simply thought that it should be posted by itself. I am only repeating the info that I got here and at OCN. This is currently for Intel i7 systems, but I would like for everyone to help me set it up for other systems as well. I will update the list as new information is received.
> 
> Thanks, just giving back,
> /eVo/HaMMeR=GoM=


----------



## overclocker23578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;12374078*
> This list seems to have gone viral. It has appeared on many forums recently.


Well, it's a good list!


----------



## overclocker23578

Bumpage for the list!


----------



## overclocker23578

Bumpage!


----------



## musi

tanx man! very useful!


----------



## DeathAvenger

Thanks man! This could be very useful for a lot of people, and a nice reference for many questions about BSOD's.


----------



## Shield

+1 vote for sticky and expansion! Better print this before starting my OC


----------



## overclocker23578

Bumpage!


----------



## Durdle Class A

Nice! Has helped me abit.

What about rounding errors in P95?
Or system freeze in P95?
thanks


----------



## overclocker23578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durdle Class A;12518859*
> Nice! Has helped me abit.
> 
> What about rounding errors in P95?
> Or system freeze in P95?
> thanks


rounding error, more vcore


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amann;12369505*
> omg! copied and pasted and stickied to sticky note on my background, ty sir












thanks for the codes.... Had one sitting on my screen when I woke up this am.. Need a little more vcore from the looks of your list









testing again now...


----------



## Doom

Good list +rep


----------



## overclocker23578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed;12518872*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the codes.... Had one sitting on my screen when I woke up this am.. Need a little more vcore from the looks of your list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> testing again now...


Glad I helped!


----------



## Deathclaw

valuable info to many, well deserved rep


----------



## bricky149

Thanks for the heads up! +rep


----------



## kromar

i have some other BSOD msges, maybe you have an idea what to do?
0x7E
0x24
0x135
0x130
0x01

i know i dont have a intel system but my vcore is already way over the average and i still get D1,1E,7E,3B bsod's which point to ram problems.... so why exactly should increasing vcore even further help if these errors are supposed to be ram related?

EDIT: and what are the equivaltens of QPI/VTT on AMD systems?


----------



## bricky149

The AMD equivalent is HyperTransport (correct me if I'm wrong).

You mentioned RAM problems. What make RAM do you use? What type?


----------



## kromar

its CMP4GX3M2C1600C7


----------



## bricky149

Forgot the specs at the bottom.

Corsair Dominator [email protected] seems quite unlikely to have such problems. Have you tried upping the voltage on them just a tad? Try it and see what happens.


----------



## kromar

i tried up to 1.80 from 1.65, it doesnt make a difference... also in the first post there are several memory related bsod's where a vcore increase is recommended. why would a vcore increase help with memory related problems?


----------



## ronnin426850

So all the solutions are volts bump??..


----------



## overclocker23578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850;12526162*
> So all the solutions are volts bump??..


Or sometimes decrease.


----------



## Sarec

Need to add a note that the codes belong to CoreI technology. Not all machines have QPI.


----------



## overclocker23578

Updated list with 0x7E and 0x24.


----------



## kromar

hm interesting... no i did not OC the PCI bus. did a disk check and some cleanup and there have been some corruptions which got fixed. that was probably caused by lots and lots of BSOD's...

however i regularly get the 0x3B BSOD and i can tell you it has definitely nothing to do with Vcore.


----------



## ShortySmalls

hmm... did u happen to copy this guys post cause yours is exactly the same cept the bottom 2?

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/935693-smp-crashing-bigadv-fine.html


----------



## wiggy2k7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls;12542922*
> hmm... did u happen to copy this guys post cause yours is exactly the same cept the bottom 2?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/935693-smp-crashing-bigadv-fine.html


Having just done a quick google search, it does seem that he has just copy and pasted this... he should have put a link to the source or give credit to the aurthor

EDIT... unless they copy and pasted his work


----------



## overclocker23578

Bump


----------



## overclocker23578

Well I just tried to push my FSB to 500MHz and was bombarded by BSODs. This list got it stable!


----------



## Rakhasa

Recently ran problem size of 24000 on linx, passed 20 runs.. then I ran 23000 with 50 runs and on the 20th run it crashed and I got a BSOD of 0x3B. So confused lol..


----------



## overclocker23578

Sometimes 3B errors are RAM related with my system, will update OP.


----------



## mothug

definantly deserve rep for this well done


----------



## overclocker23578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothug;12822878*
> definantly deserve rep for this well done


Why thank you sir!


----------



## KillerBunnys122

Thanks for that!

Very helpful.


----------



## excalibus

copied and pasted thanks for that







rep+


----------



## overclocker23578

Updated with seperate BSOD codes for I7s and my experience of LGA 775 BSODs, if you know of any others PM me so I can update this and make it even more usefull.

EDIT: any codes unique to AMD that are not on this list PM me! It would be good to expand this even more with AMD sections.


----------



## overclocker23578

Added a poll to see how many people this helps/doesn't help.


----------



## overclocker23578

Oh and so I can make this better for the OCN community, if it didn't help you then what do I need to improve about it?


----------



## Rakhasa

could this bsod be the result of bad video drivers? I googled around and found some people saying that nvidia drivers have been causing this.


----------



## overclocker23578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakhasa;12825461*
> could this bsod be the result of bad video drivers? I googled around and found some people saying that nvidia drivers have been causing this.


Why would LinX cause Video card BSODs? Just speaking from experience I think it's RAM.


----------



## kromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakhasa;12825461*
> could this bsod be the result of bad video drivers? I googled around and found some people saying that nvidia drivers have been causing this.


i dont have a intel system but i also get 0x3B bsod's and it always reports this file: nvlddmkm.sys
and that is from nvidia so it has something to do with the gpu. i tested now the exact same settings with a other GPU that i know is 100% stable @stock and so far it hasnt given me any bsod's. i will continue testing at least for 48hours.

so is your GPU overclocked? if so i would try to set it back to stock or underclock it and see if you still get these 0x3B bsod's


----------



## RussianJ

Useful. +rep


----------



## overclocker23578

With my GPU at stock I got 3B errors that stopped when I decreased my RAM OC.


----------



## Rakhasa

ran prime 95 for about 2 hours and got a bsod of 0x1e. I think somethings up with my ram since it passed LinX 20 runs last night.


----------



## overclocker23578

Downclock your RAM and see it it's stable


----------



## Rakhasa

will try that and ill report back. I tried to go to my minidump file but I have no permission to open it up and see what caused the bsod. But ill downclock the ram tonight when i have time :0 thanks!


----------



## BWG

There was a post in the 5 GHz Sandy Bridge Club thread that had these and it did help. I have that post saved.


----------



## Rakhasa

what are you referring to?


----------



## overclocker23578

Did loweing the RAM frequency help Rakhasa?


----------



## CRAZYCAP

That is brilliant. Appreciate the effort mate.


----------



## Rakhasa

No sir, still crashed. I went down to 4 ghz and was 6hours+ stable but crashed on the 7th hour in p95. All my crashes have been ntoskrnl.exe driver caused. My codes have be 3B and 1E. I can keep pushing vcore but my temps won't be very good - something is up, I think I should reinstall OS. Is it normal to have Ntoskrnl.exe be the cause of EVERY crash when OCING? Thanks.


----------



## overclocker23578

Expanded the list more with Sandy Balls and more X58 codes


----------



## Roxborough

Guys, I need help with this BSOD:

*







*

Could it be my RAM timings etc...?


----------



## MisterMalv

Thanks, "Kinda" helped me (I mostly get freezes now which I think are driver related), But, yeah +rep


----------



## overclocker23578

Anyone have any AMD codes I can expand this with? I have no experience with AMD so I don't know if any of the codes mean different things .ect?


----------



## nicopalm

What about 0x04a BSOD codes?

Or "Display driver has stopped responding and recovered" when I try to push my bus speed on my E5400 over 300Mhz. Pci-e freq. was locked at 100mhz. using On-board graphics.

Thanks for the list


----------



## Tiger S.

+1 op. This should be a sticky in multiple sections... it is Overclock.net.


----------



## overclocker23578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicopalm;13515506*
> What about 0x04a BSOD codes?
> 
> Or "Display driver has stopped responding and recovered" when I try to push my bus speed on my E5400 over 300Mhz. Pci-e freq. was locked at 100mhz. using On-board graphics.
> 
> Thanks for the list


More NB volts


----------



## Noobfikt

wish I had found this when I was starting to oc my sr-2


----------



## overclocker23578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noobfikt;14055487*
> wish I had found this when I was starting to oc my sr-2


How's the OC going?


----------



## Ryko

rep'd, thx


----------



## overclocker23578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryko;14104213*
> rep'd, thx


Cheers


----------



## Erick

Any chance you guys add the AMD bsod code lists? xD

I can start. 0x00124, more vcore.


----------



## Ryko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclocker23578;14104239*
> Cheers


----------



## overclocker23578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick;14104279*
> Any chance you guys add the AMD bsod code lists? xD
> 
> I can start. 0x00124, more vcore.


I was looking to expand, but I'm an Intel guy and have no clue 'bout AMD, will update OP. Cheers


----------



## legoman786

This is in it's own category of win.


----------



## That Guy

Generally the solution is to add more jiggwatts to the CPU or RAM.









:heyyou:Where's the stuff for hard drive and driver related BSODs?


----------



## Tigerpaws

Hi guys a new one if your pushing the mobo real hard

0x1A = also means more juice for the south bridge ICH volts

Easy to test if your pushing to the limit, drop ICH volts a notch, if that does not do it your not on the limit go again


----------



## overclocker23578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tigerpaws;14460172*
> Hi guys a new one if your pushing the mobo real hard
> 
> 0x1A = also means more juice for the south bridge ICH volts
> 
> Easy to test if your pushing to the limit, drop ICH volts a notch, if that does not do it your not on the limit go again


Updated


----------



## Swift Castiel

0x19: memory voltage.
For my case, I had to decrease a notch.
Associated error thing:
BAD_POOL_HEADER


----------



## overclocker23578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swift Castiel;15336142*
> 0x19: memory voltage.
> For my case, I had to decrease a notch.
> Associated error thing:
> BAD_POOL_HEADER


Updated


----------



## overclocker23578

Bumperdy


----------



## overclocker23578

I fell like bumping this, I want sticky.


----------



## Vonnis

I'm an idiot and posted in the wrong thread.
Or we could pretend it was a conscious bump as it is a rather useful thread and deserves to be stickified







.


----------



## 153D

BSOD x135... any info?


----------



## 153D

Anyone enctounter xFC?


----------



## djriful

Update for *X79* base on X58; yes I removed VTT which is none-issue at all. Voltage on those did not change the entire time until there are no more BSOD with Vcore adjustment only.

*0x124 = increase/decrease vcore*
*0x9C = increase vcore*


----------



## ears1991

Thanks for the list.


----------



## Blameless

Many errors that VTT corrects on LGA-1155 are VCCSA on LGA-2011.


----------



## srialmaster

How would one go about troubleshooting for Windows 10? It doesn't show a code, but only words....


----------



## revertex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srialmaster*
> 
> How would one go about troubleshooting for Windows 10? It doesn't show a code, but only words....


http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html


----------

